# How do you cook scallops?



## SierraCook (Mar 27, 2005)

I had scallops for the first time last night while having dinner at my parents. My mom took the scallops and wrapped them in bacon. She then sprinkled them with herbs and spices. They turned out delicious!! Except the bacon was not getting very crisp. So, she took them out of the oven and finished them in a saute pan. 

I really liked the scallops more than I thought I would.  This means alot from the person who hates seafood. So, I was wondering how you cook scallops?


----------



## GB (Mar 27, 2005)

I am a purist when it comes to cooking them. All I do is put them under the broiler until the tops get golden brown. I might sprinkle with a little course salt and/or butter and/or lemon, but that is it.

I love them many other ways, but when I cook them that is how I do it.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks, GB.  Have you ever tried to grill them?  Since I got a new BBQ grill the other day.  I am wanting to experiment with it.  Of course, I have to get it out of the box first!!


----------



## Raine (Mar 27, 2005)

I loved them broiled, or in a seafood kabob on the grill.  Fried is pretty good as well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2005)

Brush with melted butter, sprinkle on a bit of garlic, and either place on bamboo skewers for the grill, or pan fry.  Be careful not to overcook as this can make them a bit chewy.  Scallops are wonderfuly sweet, with little fishy taste, when fresh.  Treat them gently as the flavor is not strong.  They are also great dipped in a tempura batter made with equal parts four and cornstarch, with a bit of baking powder, salt, and an egg, and water.  Dip and deep-fry until golden.  Serve with sweet & sour sauce.

They are also great broiled, mixed into chowders, poached, etc.  Scallops are very versatile.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2005)

I prefer dry sea scallops and I pan sear them in a little oil/butter.  Deglaze the pan with a little lemon and white wine.  A simple and delicious meal.


----------



## spryte (Mar 27, 2005)

I love them marinaded in cajun seasoning, then a couple minutes on the grill!  YUM!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2005)

I either dredge in flour or not - just depends - and either way I pan saute then in a bit of butter and olive oil.  I first salt and pepper them and squeeze a bit of lemon on them.  

I have also smoked them in a stove top smoker and used them in tortellini with Alfredo Sauce and Andouille sausage.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for all of your suggestions.   Goodweed, you are right the first thing I noticed was how sweet they tasted and that they were not fishy tasting at all.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2005)

the only way i like scallops is raw, in sushi, called hotategai.

when cooked it reminds me of fat, so i call it sea fat.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 28, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> the only way i like scallops is raw, in sushi, called hotategai.
> 
> when cooked it reminds me of fat, so i call it sea fat.


 
Ewww!! bucky, you are supposed to be encouraging me to eat seafood not turning me green!!


----------



## ironchef (Mar 28, 2005)

Pan seared with a chantrelle-truffle sauce.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2005)

lol sc, sorry. it's quite tasty fat tho... try it as sushi sometime, it's really good. 

anyone ever get skate (a fish, punched out in rounds to look like scallop) instead of the real thing? i've heard of unscrupulous mongers and restaurants trying this, but i've never had it (i hope).


----------



## greatfood (Mar 29, 2005)

*Scallops*

first I would like to say hello, Yes Scallops are great, however there are many kinds of scallops, There what we call 10/20 dry, U10, Gulf Bay Scallops and Nantucket Bay Scallop. Each of them are different in flavor. I find that U10 Dry Scallops are the best for grilling. I like to mix it up a little like make a chipltle Mash Potato Puree and a Pico De Gallio Salsa Here are the recipes:

Smoked Chipotle Mash: 4People Yeild

6 Peeled and Diced large Potato's (Large)
2 tbsp Smoked Chipolte Puree
4 tbsp Butter
1 tbsp Kosher Salt
1c Heavy cream
1tsp White Pepper

Pico De Gallio

5 Red Beef Steak Tomato's Seeded and Diced
1 Jalapino Seed and Diced Small 
1 clove garlic diced small
1 juice of fresh lime
4 tbsp Olive oil
5 tsp Fresh Cilantro

Mix all ingredents and allow to marinate for 1 hour or more

To cook scallops heat grill, season scallops with salt and pepper to taste. Oil grill well, cook scallops about 5min on each side. Remove scallops, place potato puree in center of plate, scallops around to potato, and top each scallop with Pico De Gallio. Good Luck


----------



## pdswife (Mar 29, 2005)

lol.. oh buckytom.... you may have just ruined scallops for me.   Know every time I see them  I'll think of globs of white wiggley fat.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 29, 2005)

Sierra, here are two of my favorite scallop recipes (and don't worry, they're fully cooked in both!):

*Pan-Seared Scallops*
½ lb scallops
Skim milk
2 Tbsp flour
1 Tbsp olive oil
½ c white wine
2 Tbsp or 1 bunch green onion
2 tsp parsley
Lemon wedges

Soak scallops in milk and roll in flour. Sauté in olive oil until almost done. Transfer scallops to a dish, pour white wine into skillet. Place scallions and parsley in skillet with wine. Season with pepper. Simmer for a minute or so, add scallops and cook until scallops are done. Serve with lemon wedges.


*Shrimp and Scallops*
1 lb scallops
¼ c flour seasoned with salt & pepper
1 Tbsp EVOO
2 Tbsp butter
1 large shallot, finely chopped
1 c dry white wine
1 (14 oz) can chopped tomatoes in juice
12 leaves fresh basil, shredded or torn
2 cloves garlic, chopped
½ tsp crushed red pepper flakes
1 c chicken broth
1 lb large shrimp, cleaned
1 lemon, zested
Crusty bread, for mopping

Lightly coat scallops in seasoned flour. Place large skillet over medium-high heat. Add oil and butter. When butter melts into oil add scallops. Brown scallops 2 minutes on each side. Remove from pan. 

Add an additional drizzle of oil in the pan and add garlic, shallot and crushed red pepper. Reduce heat a little and sauté, 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Add wine to pan and free up any drippings. Reduce wine 1 minute, then add chicken broth and tomatoes. When liquid comes to a bubble, add shrimp and cook 3 minutes. 

Return scallops to the pan and cook 2-3 minutes longer. Transfer to a warm serving dish and top with basil and lemon zest.

Pass plenty of bread to enjoy the juices.


----------



## Sara (Mar 29, 2005)

They are also really good in chowder. Add them right at the end so they don't get tough. If they are large, they can be cut in smaller pieces before adding them.

Sara


----------



## pdswife (Mar 29, 2005)

Sara said:
			
		

> They are also really good in chowder. Add them right at the end so they don't get tough. If they are large, they can be cut in smaller pieces before adding them.
> 
> Sara




What a great idea!
Do you combined them with clams or just do scallop chowder?


----------



## Sara (Mar 29, 2005)

I've always combined them with clams, but you could do just a simple elegant scallop chowder. That would be equally delicious!

Sara


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 29, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I had scallops for the first time last night while having dinner at my parents. My mom took the scallops and wrapped them in bacon. She then sprinkled them with herbs and spices. They turned out delicious!! Except the bacon was not getting very crisp. So, she took them out of the oven and finished them in a saute pan.
> 
> I really liked the scallops more than I thought I would. This means alot from the person who hates seafood. So, I was wondering how you cook scallops?


 
That is strange.  

Folks generally saute first, then finish in the oven -- not the other way around.


----------



## Essie (Mar 29, 2005)

Saute them with garlic and toss with pasta. Simple and delicious.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 29, 2005)

Nobody's mentioned the classic, Coquilles St. Jacques!

Oddly enough, I don't even have a recipe for it.  Here's one I just found on Recipe Goldmine.

Coquilles St. Jacques
Yields:  4 servings

1 # mushrooms, sliced
1 lemon, juiced
5 T butter, in all
1 # fresh scallops, cut
1 c dry white wine
¼ t ground thyme
1 bay leaf
½ t salt
1/8 t pepper
3 T all-purpose flour
1 c light cream
¾ c soft bread crumbs, buttered

	Preheat oven to 400°F.
	Sprinkle mushrooms with lemon juice. Sauté in 2 T of the butter. Place next 6 ingredients in saucepan. Simmer, covered, for 10 minutes. Drain and reserve 1 c of broth.
	Make white sauce with remaining butter, flour, broth, and cream. Add scallops and mushrooms. Spoon into individual buttered shell dishes or casseroles. Top with bread crumbs. Bake for 10 minutes until browned.

Also, back in my Single days, when I was actively pursueing my interest in Chinese, I would keep a bag of IQF bay scallops in my freezer, pull out a few, and add them to Fried Rice in the last couple of minutes of cooking.


----------



## Dove (Mar 29, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Ewww!! bucky, you are supposed to be encouraging me to eat seafood not turning me green!!


 
Sierracook,I agree with you 100 percent!
Fish


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 29, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> That is strange.
> 
> Folks generally saute first, then finish in the oven -- not the other way around.


 
You are quite right, but she had never cooked scallops before and was following a recipe.  But when they were not turning out as she liked, she decided to saute them to get the bacon crisp.  She and I discussed the problem after dinner and decided that next time we would saute first and then put them in the oven.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 29, 2005)

*Thank You!!*

Many thanks for all the advice and recipes.  You guys and gals are great.


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 17, 2005)

*I am*

_I am also of the purist school of cooking scallops. Hot pan seared for a minute maybe 2 depending on size, remove and deglaze with a touch of fresh lemon juice, a nice wee drop of Chardonnay or Reisling and serve on some fresh pasta, and maybe a piece of finely shredded lemongrass and or ginger for some zing. serve that with some good crusty warm bread and a neatly chilled Pinot Gris and The Guiedo is a happy boy._


----------



## cantcook (Apr 19, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> anyone ever get skate (a fish, punched out in rounds to look like scallop) instead of the real thing? i've heard of unscrupulous mongers and restaurants trying this, but i've never had it (i hope).


 
I've heard of this, and tasted some that was supposedly made from shark meat the same way.  Just tasted bland and not fresh to me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

Great recipe greatfood - thanks.

bucky - Have had scallop sashimi also but the poor little guys were still alive when they were sliced into very thin rounds - it was almost (but perfect at the same time) too sweet and the scallop flavor was very pronounced and much more scallop tasting than cooked scallops - they were the best - even though the sushi chef wanted to make sure I knew they were "still bleathing"


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2005)

kitchenelf you are making my mouth water!!! There is a restaurant in NY called Heat. From the time the fish is swimming to the time it is on your plate is a matter of seconds (if that much). It skeeves a lot of people out, but talk about fresh!!! I would be very interested in eating there. I think it might disturb me a bit, but I have no disillusions as to where my food comes from so I think I could deal with it (I think).


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

The taste is so fresh and sweet GB.  I wasn't sure I could eat the scallop slices either.  The taste is just so amazing you keep eating.  Now giant clam is something I cannot touch - those pieces are sliced off the whole living clam - it's got a texture I just can't handle, something akin to the cartilage at the top of your ear


----------



## Heat (Apr 19, 2005)

I have never had scallops, I do not like much seafood at all!! Therefore do not cook it!! Hahaha So anyone in my house have to go out for seafood. LOL. And, that restraunt in NY Called HEAT. Thats mine i own it, come on bye i'll show you around!! (JUST KIDDING)


----------



## RPCookin (May 13, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I prefer dry sea scallops and I pan sear them in a little oil/butter. Deglaze the pan with a little lemon and white wine. A simple and delicious meal.


 
Very similar to what I've done.  Dont have them often here in Colorado, but sea scallops are perfect this way.


----------



## Ekim (Jul 24, 2005)

I just had awesome scallops at a shack in Wellfleet, MA last week.  Awesomely fresh.  The plate was so big, I couldn't finish.  They were just deep fried but they were so buttery and soft and delicious.  I'm getting hungry thinking about them!


----------



## C-wing (Jul 24, 2005)

The few times I've tried pan searing scallops, they've come out kind of greasy. If I remember right I just used butter as the fat. Am I cooking them them too long? How can you tell when they're done? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2005)

The key to a good pan sear is adding fat to a hot pan and then adding the scallops when the fat is hot, too.  The burner should be about med. high.

The scallops change color when they are done.  The go from a pearly white to a milky white and get firmer to the touch.  They're soft and wiggly when raw.  The firm up as the cook.

Place the scallops in the hot pan with hot butter and leave them undisturbed for a 2-3 minutes.  The will initially stick to the pan then release as they brown.  Turn them over and repeat.  Total cooking time should be 5-6 minutes.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jul 24, 2005)

I like them in a sauce over pasta.  I also enjoy them grilled on skewers on the Weber Grill


----------



## jessica (Jul 27, 2005)

*scallops recipes*

16 clean scallops salt pepper 4 slices of bacon trimmed of the fat, and discard cut the the bacon up finely 1 bunch of fresh dill finely chopped 50 gram of garlic butter, you can make the garlic butter a day before 1 leek sliced julienne /matchsticks strips deep fried and dried on a paper cloth
*
Method:
*
Put a pan on low heat on add the garlic butter the chopped bacon and scallops With a small spoon stir careful the scallops around for about 4 minutes add salt pepper To serve 4 warm plates add the scallops in the centre off plates Drizzle little bit of the garlic butter sauce around and on top with the bacon And finish off with the deep fried leeks on top Would be nice if you served this with oven warm bread or salad 
*
recipe  nr 2
Ingredients:
*
Scallops 4 large scallops Cauliflower puree 100 ml (6 tbsp.) cream 150 g (10 tbsp.) butter Grated nutmeg Confit tomatoes 4 ripe tomatoes 1 clove of garlic, thinly sliced 2 shallots, thinly sliced 10 sprigs of fresh thyme 50 ml (3 tbsp.) olive oil Salt and sugar Vinaigrette 50 ml (3 tbsp.) hazelnut oil 50 ml (3 tbsp.) sunflower oil 2 tbsp. sherry vinegar 1 tbsp. chopped hazelnuts 4 strips sundried tomato, diced 
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Method:
*
1.	Blanch the tomatoes peel, quarter and seed them. Brush with olive oil and sprinkle with salt and sugar. Place on parchment paper and spread the shallots, garlic and thyme over top. Season again with salt and sugar. Place in a 75° C (165° F) oven for 6 to 8 hours. 2.	Boil the cauliflower for 7 minutes in salted water, then cook in the cream for 5 minutes. Put the cream and cauliflower into a food processor and blend until smooth. Pass through a sieve. Cook the butter until golden brown and add to the puree. Season to taste with salt and nutmeg. 3.	Heat the hazelnuts gently in a warm pan until golden. Combine the other ingredients for the vinaigrette and add the nuts last. 4.	Slice the scallops crosswise into thirds and sear in a little olive oil in a very hot saute pan for one minute. Remove and season with lime juice, olive oil and salt. 5.	To serve, arrange three small rounds of cauliflower purée on each serving plate. Top each with a slice of scallop. Arrange the confit tomatoes around the scallops and spoon the hazelnut vinaigrette all around. 
*


----------

